# 5 Second Jump Spinning Hook Kick KO In The Cage!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2014)

I saw this some where else and thought I would post it here!

Certainly not the norm but if you are cage fighting do not get hit by a spinning kick!


----------



## Buka (Aug 28, 2014)

Whap, splat, li dat! 

God, I so love head kick knockouts.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 28, 2014)

Blimey, what a kick. Hope someone had the aspirin handy.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 12, 2014)

Ouch, suddenly I have more respect for the physical potency a woman can have.


----------



## Reedone816 (Sep 12, 2014)

When i saw that clips, it reminded me of the multiple suplexes dan severn did when the tiny muay thai champ tried to do the same like her, but missed and gave his back.
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 12, 2014)

Talk about having a headache when you wake up


----------

